# My B/F's New Pet



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He named him Rocky Balboa:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool pic,
Read ear slider?
Those things are pretty cool and live for years.
Nice pic


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's a Red Ear Slider, no idea how old. Judging from what I've red, pretty much full grown.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Was it an adoption?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not really. We walked into a pet store and there he/she was. I'm assuming someone dropped it off. I had all the stuff needed because of all the fish/reptiles I used to have so I have lots of leftovers. It wasn't much work to get the turtle set up and settled. It's a complete and total PIG and will eat anything.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad to see it went to a good home.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

u shoulda got two and called them "cuff" and "link" now that's some waste of brain rocky trivia right there... btw that's a cool pic did u take it thru the glass or is it waterproof camera?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My b/f already thought of that, lol. Except now that we found out that "he" is actually a "she," he wants to call her Mrs. Esterhause, from Caddyshack 2. OY!

It was taken through the glass.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats some crazy clean glass...nice pick up


----------

